# Even Dwight Howard boos Vince Carter



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> Don't believe me? Check out the 53 second mark of this video.
> 
> As a sneakerhead, I wonder who Vince Carter gave his royal blue Nike Shox player edition kicks to after he switched to black ones (shown above) at halftime? Were they booing him too? I doubt it.
> 
> All jokes aside, with Sunday's win, Vince Carter is now 7-6 in his career (including playoffs) when facing the Raptors IN Toronto as an opponent. As a fan of the Raptors franchise since its 1995-96 inaugural season, I choose to remember the positives that Vince brought to a relatively new franchise as opposed the negatives that caused him to leave Toronto in such a disappointing way for everyone: Vince, the organization, and the fans.


http://www.hoopheadsnorth.com/2009-articles/november-2009/even-dwight-howard-boos-vince-carter.html

Good read.


----------

